# 69 GTO brake issues



## Lawson (Sep 26, 2015)

Took a look at some post some issues are simmar thought i would ask 

My brake light will come on when I'm stopped at a light for push them hard when driving to stop . If I'm at a light and I lift off the brake just a bit the light will go away . 

When I got one I opened the MC cap and noticed my rear chamber was empty ( disc front drums back ) I got Delco brake fluid from my GM dealer filled it up as I was flying up to work I did not have time to bleed the lines but the brakes were much better when I added the brake fluid . However light still Comes on . 

I have checked under the car there is no fluid on my garage floor . 

Possible it is filling up the booster pump ? 
I will Bleed the lines as soon as in home but if that doesn't work does it sound like I'm in need of a new MC and booster? 

Thanks guy cheers !


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Probably coming from the proportioning valve. Bleed the brakes that should do it. If not I have had to stomp hard on the brake peddle a few times to get the valve to reset or recenter itself. If that works, bleed the system again just in case any air was trapped in the valve.


----------

